# Former seasonal employee now questioning so much after not being rehired



## DenCoBri (Jan 24, 2020)

First of all...I get it, I know sometimes you just don’t get hired back. Accept their pass on your app and walk away. But I feel like my situation is a little different....

So I worked seasonal flex, while pregnant, at the end of 2018. I by chance stopped into a location on the day of a hiring event and decided to take a shot. I know I didn’t have to pass on the info of my pregnancy but I did because I’m honest, I wasn’t planning on trying to hide it, and obviously it restricts just a few work duties so I gave a heads up. I also mentioned my husband was starting a new job and my availability would slightly change.

I was hired on the spot. She even said the availability change was perfectly fine and we’d discuss it when I actually start (which wasn’t going to be for a few weeks). I had a great interview with someone that was incredibly pleasant and I was excited...

Orientation comes, this lady doesn’t have a clue who I am and completely forgets she told me the change was fine which results in me already seeming unreliable. She also turns out to be a totally rude person btw.

Anyways, time goes on and I work my butt off pregnant and all because I have great work ethic and I knew I was working towards hopefully being offered a position past seasonal. Everything seems great except a few female leads in flex that very obviously don’t like me but I still have NO IDEA why!

From the start I asked for any of my mistakes to be told to me right away so I can fix whatever I’m doing and do things right. Or if I’m needed to do this or that, tell me and I will. Nothing...except things that are being said unfortunately behind my back instead.

I started having health problems due to my pregnancy and had to bring in drs orders work restrictions. Literally everyone in the store seemed to know about them so Id imagine leads in flex would know also.

Well one day one leads goes against my drs orders  (which is illegal!) and makes me do what I’m not supposed to which results in me sayin sorry I have to leave early because it’s messing with my health. 

No I didn’t ever bring that day to HRs attention and I regret it but I was honestly scared of getting on someone else’s bad side and hurting my chances of being rehired.

I missed more days of work than I’d like because I kept ending up in the hospital. But when the time came I was pulled aside to say I won’t be kept past seasonal because it’s attendance over performance.

I’m understanding and mention I’m just wanting to leave on good terms so I can come back after I have the baby. Everyone left and right basically puts it in my head that I’ll be rehired.

The girl that went against my drs orders even went as far as to ask if I wanna be put on a call list to be notified during mass hiring (which I never got any type of call).

Why would multiple target leads go out of their  way to make me think I’d absolutely be rehired. Why lie?? Was it because of my attendance FROM BEING IN THE HOSPITAL.

I’m torn between it being the attendance or simply because of possible bad word of mouth by some females that had personal problems with me.

Regardless of the few bad things, I loved working for target and was truly hoping to go back. Now I’m not sure if it was just that store or if some unfortunate misunderstanding somewhere may have ruined my chances at any store.

I was definitely discouraged when I received my disappointing email stating I’m no longer considered 😔


----------



## happygoth (Jan 24, 2020)

Oof. I'm sure you're a lovely person and maybe even a hard worker, but from a leader or coworker's perspective, that's a lot of drama for a seasonal hire. I'd pass on you, sorry.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi, two things before I comment on your post.
It is really hard to read a massive block of text like that.
Make some paragraph breaks or drop your sentences to new lines.
Also, you made two post on pretty much the same subject.
It is usually going to get you better results to just make one, easily readable, post about the topic.

As to the topic itself, technically what they did was right on the line.
They aren't supposed to discriminate against people who are pregnant or people who ask for accommodations. 
But it is on you to advocate for yourself to HR.
Which, while not exactly fair, is the letter of the law.
You might, and I stress that heavily, *might *have something to call the hotline about but since you were seasonal they can let you go for any reason.

And yes, they can ignore you application and not tell you why.
It happens to people with disabilities all the time.


----------



## NKG (Jan 24, 2020)

Holy words Batman


----------



## DenCoBri (Jan 24, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Oof. I'm sure you're a lovely person and maybe even a hard worker, but from a leader or coworker's perspective, that's a lot of drama for a seasonal hire. I'd pass on you, sorry.


I guess being a hardworking pregnant woman that missed a few shifts from being in the hospital is a lot of drama 🤷🏻‍♀️ Well I guess then, what can I do lol  thanks for your feedback though


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 24, 2020)

Spot for you on attendance.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 24, 2020)

My store isn't even reading applications.  We aren't hiring, regardless of whether or not you have previous experience.  We hired around 25 for ship, and kept 1.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 24, 2020)

ASANTS, but some TLs could lie to you to cover their butt or just to get rid of you for the moment. Not right, but it happens. Sorry that you were treated the way that you were, Spot used to be a great place to work, and maybe some stores have maintained that family atmosphere, but since Modernization Spot seems to regard TMs as merely interchangeable little cogs in their machine. Anything that affects that smooth running little fantasy is not well regarded and may well be held against the unfortunate person who dared be ill, or late, or have a life, or otherwise upset their applecart. I hope you find a job at a company that shows a little more understanding toward its employees. Or any understanding... 🙄 Companies like that do exist, I hope you find one. Good luck!


----------



## happygoth (Jan 24, 2020)

DenCoBri said:


> I guess being a hardworking pregnant woman that missed a few shifts from being in the hospital is a lot of drama 🤷🏻‍♀️ Well I guess then, what can I do lol  thanks for your feedback though


I think you left a negative impression in that particular store, but that doesn't mean that you can't apply at a different Target. As Yetive said, not much hiring going on right now, but it couldn't hurt to apply in April or May at a different store. We let the vast majority of our seasonals go, so that would not necessarily count against you. Just make sure you are in a position where you know you will be able to show up on the regular. Obviously stuff happens, but an employee is no good to anyone if they can't make it in to work.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 24, 2020)

Yetive said:


> We hired around 25 for ship, and kept 1.



We hired a hundred, at least, and kept about the same. Flex is the worst to be hired into for being kept after seasonal. At least at my store.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes.  The one we kept is an all star.  She was moved to another department and will support ship.


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Jan 24, 2020)

It’s January there’s no hours to go around. Which is why seasonal is well seasonal. Once it’s over 99% of them get let go.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 25, 2020)

At my store we keep a few in GM, at least. Of the folks I work with at night, I feel like we kept about half of them.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 25, 2020)

Tarshit doesn't care that it was because you were pregnant or not. If you have absences and availability issues they are not going hire you. They don't care about you only that you are ready at all times for them. Screw your life to them.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Feb 8, 2020)

DenCoBri said:


> First of all...I get it, I know sometimes you just don’t get hired back. Accept their pass on your app and walk away. But I feel like my situation is a little different....
> 
> So I worked seasonal flex, while pregnant, at the end of 2018. I by chance stopped into a location on the day of a hiring event and decided to take a shot. I know I didn’t have to pass on the info of my pregnancy but I did because I’m honest, I wasn’t planning on trying to hide it, and obviously it restricts just a few work duties so I gave a heads up. I also mentioned my husband was starting a new job and my availability would slightly change.
> 
> ...


they didnt want someone intimidating on their crew...sometimes a strong worker can make a leader feel less than what their position entails...dont take it hard and go kill it somewhere else...thats literally the jist of what I think.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Feb 8, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> We hired a hundred, at least, and kept about the same. Flex is the worst to be hired into for being kept after seasonal. At least at my store.


same our flex team is so garbage now that we replaced our old regulars...we kept one long time TM to run it basically and the rest keep leaving their vehicles ALL over the backroom and not packing correctly. It's a joke. I miss being on sfs. That was a great position to hold even when I couldn't even find stuff with rfid and my leaders would get on me I still enjoyed the shit out of it. No idea why I haven't been offered to go back to it after last year besides maybe the fact that I push so fast in my area and I build the stupid bikes...ugh.


----------



## Tmbreakroom (Feb 11, 2020)

As an HR team member I can tell you yes you may have a doctors note but attendance is everything when ETL is choosing who will stay  ! Even if you have a doctors note that drops you down the list. Picking TM to stay after seasonal has to be very selective specially since most of the openings are minimal and hours are cut soooo short during the start of the year .. but again don’t take it personal I’m sure you are marked down as rehire


----------

